# Could I possibly rent a spinning wheel from somewhere?



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I hate my drop spindle. It is horrible. I won't ever be able to do it fast enough to get enough yarn for anything. I still think I would like to spin, but not with a drop spindle. Are there any companies out there that would allow me to rent a wheel to play with for a month or so? Then I'd know if maybe spinning is for me before I plunk down a couple hundred dollars...

 RedTartan


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Red, (due to lack of a more civilized name; of course I was a fan of Red Barber so you're in good company!) if you don't have guild close by and no shop selling spinning wheels that you can try out then I would suggest that you watch lists for the most popular wheels out there so that if you decide to sell they'll have the best sell thru. That's why I bought a Ashford Traddy and later a Fricke - I gravitated naturally to a single treadle, YMMV. As for the drop spindle - I suck at that too and am waiting for a chance to be in the company of Abby F to really learn. But there's a world of difference between wheel and spindle so don't despair!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

And get on some more fiber forums so you can maybe meet someone near you willing to loan one. If you were closer, I'd let you borrow one of mine. I know others on here have loaned wheels. You just need to find someone who lives near you and is as generous as we are <snicker>.:happy:

Meg


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

some shops are more than willing to rent/loan wheels. I know Susan (www.susansfibershop.com) often loans out wheels and drum carders for short times.

My student wheel is off with CloverBud. I have an antique Irish wheel I'd be willing to loan you, if you lived close


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Is there a guild near you? I hear they sometimes have equipment for rent or loan.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I found my spinning guild through a google search....you just never know what's out there...til you start lookin.....


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

Here's Interweave Press's (Spin-Off) list of spinning guilds by state. Guilds are a GREAT resource. http://www.interweave.com/spin/resources/spinning_guilds/


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I live in SW WI. If you want to borrow my wheel you may - but the cost of gas for picking it up and returning it may make it too expensive.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Thanks, Madame, but that is too far 

Sigh... I just called the local-to-me guild and they don't loan or rent wheels. Oh well...

 RedTartan


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Welllll Red, you can jaunt on over to the Homesteading Weekend this weekend - we'll feed you and give you a place to put your head. If Madame makes it down, then, there you go! 2 birds with 1 stone!


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

Does this guild have regular meetings where they get together and spin? If so, attend a meeting, and see if there is anyone there that would loan or rent a wheel. Our guild goes out and demostrates and we have people come all the time to learn to spin. We let them try out our wheels and I'm sure if someone asked, one of the guild members would loan a wheel out. Unless its a group of stuffy, formal members, I'd think you'd find some help there. 

I have an old Columbine wheel you could borrow if you wanna come this far south. Is Cambridge (exit #46 off I-77) too far? If you decide you like it, I "might" sell it. 

Lisa 
http://www.somerhillfarm.com


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Found a place for you to call - I posted it on your other thread.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Not trying to hijack the thread, but...

Hey Lisa, how does the Columbine spin? I've looked at those off and on and always wondered if it'd be worth the money.


----------

